# K9 suspension impacts other agencies - News 14 Carolina



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wlos.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/wlos_vid_560.shtml&cid=1155588047&ei=uVYbSLeBN4yMyQSqi7DhAg&usg=AFrqEzeSKqkQMPKPj8MOASEhJ2hLBSmwWg"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=SFUNTuzMhawJ&imgurl=www.wlos.com/images/player/topstories_large.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>WLOS</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://news14.com/content/headlines/595411/k9-suspension-impacts-other-agencies/Default.aspx&cid=1155588047&ei=uVYbSLeBN4yMyQSqi7DhAg&usg=AFrqEzfDTSE_F5GS2Op6TlHVyw-UdctZXQ"><b>K9</b> suspension impacts other agencies</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>News 14 Carolina, NC -</font> <nobr>18 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Wednesday’s decision by the State Highway Patrol to suspend its <b>K9</b> operations is having ripple effects across the state. RALEIGH -- Wednesday’s decision by <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-1&fd=R&url=http://www.wlos.com/shared/newsroom/top_stories/wlos_vid_628.shtml&cid=1155588047&ei=uVYbSLeBN4yMyQSqi7DhAg&usg=AFrqEzck8b19rWEjNCBA7NMBu8dfYHSJZA"><b>K9</b> Concerns</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>WLOS</nobr></font></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-2&fd=R&url=http://www.newsobserver.com/opinion/letters/story/1057100.html&cid=1155588047&ei=uVYbSLeBN4yMyQSqi7DhAg&usg=AFrqEzdBuK1IPRVHqyTmt4vpjYhkgCrtwA">More letters about the Highway Patrol and dogs</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>News & Observer</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1155588047><nobr>all 21 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

from the article said:


> After hearing those statements, the Highway Patrol suspended its entire K9 operation. Thursday, K9 officers showed up for a meeting with the secretary of crime control and public safety, Bryan Beatty.
> 
> “The important thing is that we run the program the way it should be run,” said Beatty, as he explained to the officers why he suspended the program and told them the Highway Patrol would conduct a thorough review of K9 procedures to ensure that the dogs will not be mistreated as a part of their training.
> 
> ...


I understand where this guy is coming from ... but where will this end? 

Using an e-collar to the lay person is considered giving a shock to a dog for non compliance. A fursaver is known as a choker, let alone a prong .. I really hope that this doesn't neuter K9 training in the end and cooler heads will prevail. This Beatty guys statements and the media style that surrounds the reporting of this incident IMHO can and will have far reaching consequences. That could affect not only K9 units images in the public eye but reach even further into various dog sports as well. 

Groups like PETA and other like minded groups must be sitting there licking their lips ..


----------

